# Mill vise jaw clamp/stop.......



## brino (Oct 12, 2020)

A few years back I picked up this 6" milling vise.










(.........and NO the battle scars were not caused by me, I got it used!)

I have wanted to build a jaw clamp and stop system that would allow removing the work-piece and putting it back in the same place.
Each jaw is just over 1/8" above the vise body.

I looked at a few different designs and builds and then came up with this.




It is made from 1" x 2" hot rolled steel.
I used 3/16" dowel pins for the sliders, a 1/4"-20 Socket-Head Cap Screw (SHCS) for the clamp bolt, a 3/16" shaft for the adjustable stop and a #10-32 set-screw for the brake. The brake also uses a small rod with a notch as the "brake shoe". It was something a I wanted to try and it works very well! With the set-screw just finger tight the stop rod is solid.


I'll be back in a few minutes with more photos...........stay tuned!

-brino


----------



## DavidR8 (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brino (Oct 12, 2020)

Here's just a bunch of photos showing how it's made.

The front:




the top:
	

		
			
		

		
	








the bottom:




left end:




right end:




Here are the main parts:







The dowel pins were a tight fit into the fixed jaw, but got thread locker as well.

More to come.......

-brino


----------



## brino (Oct 12, 2020)

Here's the movable stop and brake/lock mechanism..........











and here it is installed on the vise:











The stop rod is far enough below the jaws to be out of the way of milling.
Since the front part with the stop rod is only ~0.300" thick the vise can still hold fairly thin work.

-brino


----------



## Martin W (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks great Brino!
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 12, 2020)

Noice !!.................


----------



## francist (Oct 13, 2020)

Great job Brino. I really like seeing projects where the builder has made their own designs and decisions on how to accomplish the goal. 

That’s an interesting scale there too, I don’t think I’ve ever seen one like it with different divisions like that. Pretty sure it would drive me nuts trying to remember what scale I was on but it sure looks intriguing!

-frank


----------



## NC Rick (Oct 14, 2020)

brino said:


> Here's just a bunch of photos showing how it's made.
> 
> The front:
> View attachment 340281
> ...


I need to make one like that, it seems quite versatile.  It would be easy to add an offset rod.  I'll have you know that my mill vise has a mark near identical to yours but I am able to take full credit for the accomplishment


----------



## mikey (Oct 14, 2020)

You did a great job on this, Brino!


----------



## tjb (Oct 14, 2020)

Typically great work, Brino.


----------

